# Fantastic Multi-Family Farm on 80 acres in MO



## Trailsend (Apr 20, 2012)

We have just listed with a realtor and she has started sharing the videos. Please share with anyone who may be interested. 

http://youtu.be/8aT0uProCAQ


----------



## tarbe (Apr 7, 2007)

Will do!

Nice video...be sure your sound is on folks...the bird music is very nice!


Tim


----------



## Trailsend (Apr 20, 2012)

https://youtu.be/gxeQa_4ikw4


----------



## Trailsend (Apr 20, 2012)

FAMILY COMPOUND LIVING - Trails End Ranch is rustic country elegance on 80 acres in the Missouri Ozarks. The property offers seclusion yet a warm, quiet country feeling.
As you drive up the road to the completely fenced and gated property, you'll enjoy acres of wooded land as this property borders over 1000+ acres of Mark Twain National Forest. You'll first come The Bunkhouse - a remodeled 4 bedroom home with wood stove and appliances. Perfect for family or friends - or rent out to hunters, artists or those just looking for a get-a-way.
Next you'll see the chicken coop; detached garage with concrete floor, water and electric; dairy barn with 2 insulated stalls; and at the stop of a slight hill, the 60 x 125 shop/barn with concrete floor, electric, bathroom, tack room, 4 stalls, overhead electric doors and wood burning stove. This incredible barn has metal trusses, commercial lighting, 200 amp service and is also set up for propane heaters. The outside shower completes this building - even offering you hot water while you rinse off!
The "red" home was built in 2006 and is 2 bedrooms with 2 full baths. The floor plan offers an open kitchen, living room and dining room. Over sized mud room/laundry is perfect after you've been working outside or offers great storage for your supplies. No expense was spared - alarm system, tile flooring, solid oak cabinets and wide doors for handicap accessibility.
The third and final home, the "white" house is the same floor plan as the red home - just flipped. Also built in 2006, this home has a wonderful rock hearth fireplace in the living room, balcony off the loft and breath taking views of the open fields.
The property consists of hardwood timber, green pasture, hay ground, one pond and Gasconade River access. Very little intrusion, great water and the proximity of the National Forest allows for abundant wildlife with trophy whitetail deer, turkey and squirrels. Trails End is also within 90 minutes of six large lakes and multiple rivers for floating and fishing.
Property is listed by United Country VIP Realty in Lebanon, MO. Call Debbie at 417-533-4015


----------

